# Not too old, but still a great freebie!



## xypex982 (Sep 27, 2010)

Got some free gear yesterday! Nikon n90s, Nikon 28-85mm 3.5-4.5, Vivitar 273 auto thyristor flash, Nikon 75-300mm 4.5-5.6, Nikon 50mm 1.4, Vivitar tele converter, Canon AF 28-200mm 3.5-5.6, filters, and a Tamrac photographer backpack.

Win?

I think if I can get a Kodak DCS digital back for it for cheap I just may just to play around with it and mess with my digital friends.

Excuse the iphone 3gs pictures.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you rob somebody?  

That's some great gear!  Congrats.


----------

